# Denver, CO



## saxman (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm looking for information about Denver. Specifically how to get to Denver International Airport. I see RTD has an airport bus that runs from several locations, but it looks like it take awhile. Which location is best to catch the bus from the Amtrak station?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 13, 2012)

saxman said:


> I'm looking for information about Denver. Specifically how to get to Denver International Airport. I see RTD has an airport bus that runs from several locations, but it looks like it take awhile. Which location is best to catch the bus from the Amtrak station?


Chris: I can't answer your Question, I know the new Airport is so far away they say it's in Kansas, so would allow plenty of time for Shuttles!! :help: And think it's Funny that an Airline Pilot is asking how to get to a Major Airport! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RSG (Apr 2, 2012)

saxman said:


> I'm looking for information about Denver. Specifically how to get to Denver International Airport. I see RTD has an airport bus that runs from several locations, but it looks like it take awhile. Which location is best to catch the bus from the Amtrak station?



In many respects, the old New Englander line applies here: "Yeh can't get theah from heah!"

On a just-completed trip, I planned to park at one of the cheap(er) DIA parking lots and then RTD it to the Amtrak Temporary Station. Well, the last minute packing frenzy caught up with me and I ended up parking my car in a private lot about a block from the station with an Amtrak rate & special deals available by calling the owner's cell phone, listed on the signage. [A possible helpful hint to those who may find themselves in a similar situation.]

The biggest problem, as I see it, is that the Temporary Station is close to nowhere, unless you count the newer residential units in the neighborhood, or the complex literally overlooking the station. Even train boarding is done at a platform across Wewatta Street, which means that, unless you are traveling with only checked baggage, you will need to navigate traffic with the stoplight in order to board or disembark from the train. I'm sure that after 2014 it will only seem like a cloudy distant memory, when the renovated Union Station reopens, but for right now, it's like having a train or bus terminal in a small town which is a mile from anywhere.

The Union Station light rail transit stop is about three blocks away. This is fine, if you're backpacking it or carrying a shoulder bag or computer bag. But it is a serious jaunt if you're dragging even the roller-friendliest of luggage. Not to mention that there are continuous sidewalks only on the south side of the street (the area, despite the gentrification brought on by the construction of Coors Field, is still very industrial in some parts).

But let's assume that you can make it to or from that location. From there, you can catch the Mall Ride, the FREE [emphasis RTD's] shuttle which runs the length of the pedestrian-mostly 16th Street Mall. You can disembark and transfer at the Market Street Station. This is a mini transit hub for RTD and the airport shuttle, known as SkyRide, makes a stop here. Once you catch the SkyRide shuttle--$9 each way from this station, or $17 with a round-trip pass--it should be an easy 40 minute ride to DIA and all of its modern amenities (including an RTD sales kiosk). There are several SkyRide routes with three different fares, but the one servicing downtown runs roughly hourly.

In a few years, the light rail expansion will cover a downtown-to-DIA route, but not now. It seems like it would have been a no-brainier to make a DIA-to-anywhere route one of the first light rail projects, instead of the last, but apparently the fiefdom that runs RTD believes that their service should be as Byzantine and incomprehensible as every other major US city's.

Now, there is a bus stop right outside the Amtrak Temporary Station, on the same side of the street, even. It's MyStop number is 25925. When I was scoping out transportation options in advance of my trip, I saw a bus make a stop at that very stop and let someone off. But the number of the bus which did so isn't listed on any of the route maps as traveling on Wewatta Street. There is only one bus listed as servicing that stop, and it's the bus which comes from Boulder through Westminster (which seems like an odd routing to begin with). I mention this because if you are fortunate to find a bus which travels down Wewatta Street---or an RTD employee who can make sense of this mess, you can signal to allow you to disembark there (not sure if they will stop to make pickups, also).

All in all, you may find it easier and less frustrating to simply take the SkyRide to/from Market Street Station and then taxicab it to or from the Amtrak Temporary Station. You can also take SuperShuttle between DIA and downtown, but I believe they only make stops at hotels when downtown (I could easily be wrong). Whatever you do, don't take a taxi between DIA and downtown unless you have to, or are on someone else's expense account: last I heard, it's about $60 for a one-way ride.

HTH...if anyone has alternate suggestions, I, for one, would love to hear them!

_[Edited for clarity.]_


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for the transportation info.

Oh, goodness...

A friend and I, or possibly just me solo, will fly into Denver and then take the CZ westbound the following day, if our trip takes place next year. So, is taking the SkyRide bus from the airport to the Market St. stop, then getting a taxi, the easiest way to get from the airport to a hotel that's hopefully near the temporary Amtrak station? We would rather avoid multiple transfers if possible and would not want a three-block walk through an industrial area. (two older women)

Any suggestions for a good hotel near the temporary Amtrak station? Thanks~


----------



## RSG (Oct 20, 2012)

crescent2 said:


> Thanks so much for the transportation info.
> 
> Oh, goodness...
> 
> ...




Well, the SkyRide/taxi combo isn't necessarily the easiest, but it would be the most economical. And since I wrote my original post, I found that airport hotels are quoting a taxi rate to downtown of $85, so it's even more expensive than I originally stated, but that option would technically be the easiest.

As far as downtown hotels go, the vast majority are close to Lower Downtown (locally referred to as "LoDo"), which is the home of not only Coors Field, but Union Station, and the Amtrak Temporary Station. So it's hard to go wrong for location, unless you book a hotel off of Speer Boulevard (usually with a Zuni Street address) or south of or on Colfax Avenue. Major chains, such as Marriott and Hilton, have built new hotels under each of their brands in the past ten years, plus there are a number of boutique hotels (like those in Ian Schrager's portfolio) and the standard convention-style hotels. [Denver is somewhat unique in that it boasts not one, but two Hyatt Hotels in the downtown core---a little confusing to those who aren't aware of that fact.] Some of the newest additions to the downtown hotel marketplace are The Ritz-Carlton and The Four Seasons. Ironically, Denver's grand dame of historic hotels, The Brown Palace, is probably the furthest away of any of the downtown hotels, but it is well known, so even the newest of cabbies or residents can point you in the right direction. Because of the new development and the building boom of the past decade or so, there are very few, if any, fleabag hotels left downtown; so that shouldn't be a concern.

That said, downtown hotels in any major city aren't for the budget-conscious, and Denver is no exception. That doesn't mean good deals can't be found, but the "deal" will be relative, and probably double of what the best deals in other parts of town can be had for. A lower cost option is the LaQunta Inn near 38th Street & I-70; it is just over the flyover bridge into downtown, and Wewatta Street runs off perpendicular. (Technically it could be said it's within walking distance of the Amtrak Temporary Station, but again, that's only true if you're not schlepping luggage.) This hotel is a survivor of the Lower Downtown gentrification and the Interstate reconstruction and everything else which has changed the face of downtown Denver over the past 20 years. It's not a luxe option, but probably one of the cheapest taxi rides (and the only real downtown option if you are self-parking).

I've had friends who have scored good deals via blind-booking services like Hotwire (one in particular has discovered which property is the Hyatt Regency at the Convention Center, so that is his preferred hotel for downtown events like Colorado Rockies games, etc); if you are a member of a hotel loyalty program, you may be able to get comparable deals with that option as well. If you're just searching blind, or have no particular preference, I'd start with the reviews on TripAdvisor, which are usually pretty current and reasonably pedestrian (though reading through many reviews concerning properties in many different locales, I've concluded that some people are just whiners about everything).

So, based on your plans, here's what I would suggest: find a hotel downtown that fits your budget and comfort level (bearing in mind that availability may be dependent on what other events are going on at the time of your trip); fly into DIA, and seek out the RTD sales kiosk for SkyRide info & tickets; use that option to travel to Market Street Station and from there call a taxi to your chosen hotel. (Often taxis are lurking on the street outside of Market Street Station, but calling a dispatch center insures one will be available specifically for you.) Enjoy a night in downtown Denver, and in the morning [early, if you're traveling westbound] take a taxi to the Amtrak Temporary Station. Be sure to check the train status before you go to bed and after you wake up, just in case there are any delays.

Have fun planning your trip!

PS You could also simplify things a bit by just taking the SuperShuttle from DIA to your downtown hotel; it would be a little over double the cost of the RTD SkyRide, but you would only need to take a taxi once on your trip, instead of twice. I would guess the cost would be about the same, when you add in the taxi cost plus gratuity.

_[Edited to add postscript.]_


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks, please tell me more about the SuperShuttle!


----------



## RSG (Oct 21, 2012)

crescent2 said:


> Thanks, please tell me more about the SuperShuttle!


SuperShuttle [supershuttle.com] is a nationwide airport-to-elsewhere van service owned by Veolia Transportation, one of the world's largest contract transport companies. If you've spent time around any major airport in the US (as well as other countries), you've probably seen their distinctive all-blue with yellow signage vans zipping by. They fill the mid-range transportation niche between taxis & private cars and public transportation.

They usually operate on-demand, with nearly continuous service during peak times. Their promotional information stresses they are a shared-ride service, presumably to dispel the notion of a glorified taxi service which some might expect. Their current online fare calculator quotes a rate of $22/person (+$12/each additional person in party) from DIA to downtown. And yes, they service not only hotels but "landmarks" as well, so for those who might want a trip to or from DIA directly to the Amtrak Temporary Station, nothing indicates that would be a problem. (Their database lists "Union Station/Amtrak" in addition to other hotels and destinations, though one can input a street address directly.)

You can purchase tickets in advance online, or from their service desk at the Jeppesen Terminal at Denver International Airport. I have never specifically used them anywhere, but their name (or van) always pops up whenever I'm travelling; I know some use them as a backup for sometimes-unreliable or overwhelmed hotel shuttles.

Just an explanatory caveat: you wouldn't want to call them for service from downtown to the Amtrak Temporary Station, as that would be like taking a Mercedes to visit the neighbor down the street. That's where regular taxi service would be most appropriate.

Happy planning!


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, just from the airport.


----------



## manderson (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like the hotel of choice for Amtrak travelers to Denver is the La Quinta. I want to add another -- the Quality Inn Central. It's further away from the station, about 2.5 miles. However, they do have a couple of shuttle vans and will pick you up from the station. Their shuttle will take you downtown and to many of the tourist spots (zoo, mint, museums, etc.) If you need a car, the local Hertz office will come pick you up, and give you a bit of a discount.

You can look up amenities, location, prices, etc. for more information. I just stayed there for three nights, and the room was very quiet (I asked for a room on the quiet side), and quite comfortable.

Always good to have choices . . .


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 4, 2012)

RSG said:


> A lower cost option is the LaQunta Inn near 38th Street & I-70; it is just over the flyover bridge into downtown, and Wewatta Street runs off perpendicular. (Technically it could be said it's within walking distance of the Amtrak Temporary Station, but again, that's only true if you're not schlepping luggage.) This hotel is a survivor of the Lower Downtown gentrification and the Interstate reconstruction and everything else which has changed the face of downtown Denver over the past 20 years. It's not a luxe option, but probably one of the cheapest taxi rides (and the only real downtown option if you are self-parking).


We stayed at this La Quinta for a couple of nights, and it certainly met my needs. Nice clean room. One thing though, since it's nestled between the Interstate and the BNSF railyard, you might want to bring earplugs. Our room was in the back, facing the rail yard, and we heard trains all night long. Since I'd just gotten off 3 straight nights in sleeper, it didn't bother me.

We actually walked too and from the train station. It's about 3/4 mile, up and over a viaduct, but there are broad, well-maintained sidewalks the whole way.


----------



## E Runs (Dec 5, 2012)

RSG said:


> Well, the SkyRide/taxi combo isn't necessarily the easiest, but it would be the most economical. And since I wrote my original post, I found that airport hotels are quoting a *taxi rate to downtown of $85*, so it's even more expensive than I originally stated, but that option would technically be the easiest.


Yikes, that has skyrocketed!

In the past I've used limo service (sedan) for a flat $50-60 so that is a vialble option as well.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 13, 2014)

Our summer vacation destination for 2015 will be Denver, CO. Its a mile high city and a big metropolis (like many other big cities) but the allure of big mountains, ghost towns, ancient Indian ruins and great scenery seems very attractive.

We will arrive via the California Zephyr at the renovated Union Station and hope to stay somewhere at the Northern edge of Denver at a nice 4* hotel. We will have a rental automobile and hope to do some driving to see sites and points of interest in and around the city.

Since we have never visited Denver, we are looking for suggestions for lodging , dining and points of interest. We want to take the Pikes Peak Railway to the top, see the city sights and hopefully get a side trip in on "roads less traveled". Any an all suggestions are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 13, 2014)

Nederland's worth a visit. Rocky Mountain National Park. Maroon Bells if you make it that far. Royal Gorge. Closer, I think Lookout Mountain, Red Rock Amphitheater.


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm assuming you already know that the Cog Railway is over an hour south of Denver in Colorado Springs, and Swandian's suggested sites are in the Mountains even farther away. The Royal George is near Cañon City about two hours south of Denver (an hour south of the Springs)

Since your staying in hotels anyway, I'd recommend planning more of a road trip and stay in different places for different nights instead of trying to see all of the just over 100,000 square mile rectangle that is Colorado with Denver as a home base. Remember 12 New Jerseys could fit in the size of Colorado.

Stuff to do in Denver itself: The Botanical Gardens, the Denver Art Museum. If you want to do something completely off the beaten track to do in Denver try the Bunkport Theater Company.

In terms of a fancy place to stay the Brown Place Hotel is an old grand hotel (I don't know of any youth hostels in Denver).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 14, 2014)

You can get some great hotel deals in Hotwire. That's what I like to do. Priceline doesn't seem as good. Then again, this is solely for hotels.


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the tips people. Please keep them coming. We always rent a car, like to visit cities but make it a point to always venture outside, visiting National Parks, ghost Towns, historic sights etc. We don't mind driving but set the limit at 2 1/2 hour trips and usually add overnight lodging when we go that far.

When we go to any city we prefer staying on the edge of the city, in nicer residential neighborhoods where possible. For instance when we visited Chicago, we stayed in the Gold Coast/ Magnificent Mile area, and in the Queen Ann district in Seattle. These areas tend to be quieter, more residential than the heart of the busy downtown areas and offer free parking. In Denver, perhaps the same thing can be had in the Cherry Creek neighborhood but having never been in Denver we don't know much about it.

As for Hotwire, use it often and we have gotten some really good deals there but if you check directly with some hotels they sometimes offer pre-paid deals as well. Next years travel by rail journey to Denver certainly takes some planning!!!!!!!

Anyone have any suggestions on our ideal area for lodging in Denver?

Ok we are going for it. Booked on 10/18 Bedroom accommodations PHL to DEN and back for next August 2015 via the Cardinal and California Zephyr both ways. The on time performance for these two trains is not that great so we just hope that the PHL-CHI-DEN and DEN-CHI-PHL connections go well. Coming off this years trip to Seattle on the EB (12 hours late into CHI) ; it was pleasant, but we don't want to spend another overnight in CHI.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 4, 2014)

Being that thread went cold; I have been doing extensive research on the Denver area and came up with a couple of things within a hour drive and would like to share them.

The Manatou Cliff Dwellings, The Coors Brewery Tour in Golden, Mt.Evans auto road.


----------



## chakk (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a fancy drag strip on the southwestern edge of Denver. Also, the Red Rocks Amphitheatre in the same westside area has lots of evening music concerts in the summer months. Georgetown Loop Railroad (about 45 minutes west of Denver on Interstate 70) can be an enjoyable hour or two. Rocky Mountain National Park an hour northwest of Denver has many scenic vistas.

Be aware that the Pikes Peak Cog Railway takes you up to an elevation exceeding 14,000 feet. Do not visit until you have spent at least a couple days in the Denver Front Range getting some basic altitude adjustment. Even then, you might find yourself getting quite lightheaded on Pikes Peak.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 7, 2014)

More great tips and I thank you for that. As for the drag strip at the Southwestern edge of Denver; cars are a hobby of mine but I won't have my race car with me. Wish that I did as I love that type of high energy competition.

The altitude adjustment is something that I didn't consider. We've been on Mt Rainier, flown in smaller private planes at 5,000 ft but at 10,000 ft the air starts to get much thinner and its very noticable. We will plan to make the gradual adjustment.

Further reading reveals that there is much to see and do in the Royal Gorge area and around Colorado Springs. The Royal Gorge Route RR line is on the list. The 1950's consist that they run looks very nice and well maintained.

Would like to add some historic mining and/or ghost towns to the list and still looking to find them.


----------



## PRae_Train (Nov 8, 2014)

dlagrua said:


> Would like to add some historic mining and/or ghost towns to the list and still looking to find them.


Probably way too far for you, but Ouray is a magnificent place to visit. "The Little Switzerland of America" is spectacular, charming, and historic, and much of it is all about mining. I took a couple of Jeep Tours there that were hair-raising. They also rent jeeps for self-guided tours.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 10, 2014)

Checked out Ouray, Durango, Silverton and they are a bit too far of a drive (5 1/2 hrs) from Denver one way. Nice places, good info and there is always a next time. Meanwhile I found this site that features 55 attractions in the Colorado Springs area and videos where an industrious group visited them all in 5 days.

www.visitcos.com/55in5

The Royal Gorge seems to be where many of the tourist things are.......scenic RR, incline, aerial tram, Gorge bridge etc. Then there is Manitou with the cliff dwellings, and Pikes Peak nearby.

From all of the info online/you tube we are starting to get a feel for the area. Hopefully this thread can also be used to guide others. Lets hope that the CZ runs close to on-time next August. We don't want to miss a Chicago connection again.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 10, 2014)

May not be a popular response, but on my recent visit to Denver, I found the POT SHOPS to be interesting!!!!

Have Fun


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 10, 2014)

Rail Freak said:


> May not be a popular response, but on my recent visit to Denver, I found the POT SHOPS to be interesting!!!!
> 
> Have Fun


Cue John Denver singing " Rocky Mountain High"! LOL


----------



## dlagrua (Dec 28, 2014)

As for pot, we are not into taking narcotics, so we stay away from those places, especially since new scientific evidence has shown that long term use of pot shrinks the brain. The smoke is also as bad for the lungs as common cigarettes.

It looks like our 2015 vacation will be in the Denver area, then in Colorado Springs, Manitou, Canon City (Royal Gorge), Leadville and Cripple Creek. Lots to see and do in those areas.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 20, 2015)

I have been researching the Metro Denver area for several months and would like to share our itinerary. . We will arrive in Denver on the CZ then spend the day there, see the museums, hit the gourmet food spots and shoot over to Golden to tour the Coors brewery.

We will head South to the Colorado Springs /Manitou area for days two and three. Points of interest Seven Falls, Garden of the Gods state park, Miramont Castle, Cave of the winds, and the Pikes Peak Incline railway. We will start day four in Divide (we rented a house in the Mountains there) and drive to the Gold Mining district at Cripple Creek. There the Mollie Kathleen mine takes you 1000' feet below for a mine tour. We will spend the day (hard to find good food there) and that evening arrive in Canon City. Maybe have time to see the Prison Museum and the Abbey Winery. Day five its the Royal Gorge bridge and park and a ride on the Royal Gorge Railroad that takes you on a 2 hr scenic ride through the gorge. The following day (day 6) we head back to Manitou to get in the remainder of things up that way. On day 7 we depart Manitou and arrive in Denver to catch the California Zephyr home that evening.

Should be a busy trip with loads of things to do.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 20, 2015)

Didn't go there to purchase, just to expand my narrow mind!!!!!

Have Fun


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 7, 2015)

I would like to add a final comment for those visiting Denver and looking for an exciting place to visit close by, The town would be Manitou Springs. Its a small historic town, 1 1/2 hr drive from Denver, but loaded with attractions , restaurants, shops and all. Pikes Peak Cog RR, Miramount Castle, The Manitou Cliff Dwellings, and Cave of the Winds arew there. These are all great places to see. In nearby Colorado springs there is 7 falls park, a great zoo, some historical sights and really nice museums.

We liked vacationing in Colorado so much that in 2016 we will be back, this time visiting the front range area North of Denver around Boulder and the area to the West near Idaho Springs and Leadville. .


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Aug 15, 2017)

I will be visiting Colorado this year for Christmas and the day after, but I am still undecided where to stop in. I was hoping for snow on the ground, but also a place with activities that can be accessed easily without a car. Would Denver, Fraser, or Glenwood Springs be the best city given these preferences?

Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 15, 2017)

Glenwood Springs is your Huckelberry!


----------



## basketmaker (Apr 19, 2018)

I know it is a bit late in the thread but..... one is actually Union Station itself. And didn't see Forney Museum of Transportation on Brighton Blvd. not far from DUS (2.8 miles).


----------



## daybeers (Sep 13, 2021)

I'll be staying in Denver tomorrow through Friday. Any last-minute tips? Taking the bus to Boulder and exploring the light rail system as much as possible.


----------

